# Boy did you see this



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Tax Poem








> > > 
> > > 
> > > At first I thought this was funny...then I
> realized the awful truth of
> > > it.
> > > Be sure to read all the way to the end!
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his land,
> > > 
> > > Tax his bed,
> > > 
> > > Tax the table
> > > 
> > > At which he's fed.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his tractor,
> > > 
> > > Tax his mule,
> > > 
> > > Teach him taxes
> > > 
> > > Are the rule.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his work,
> > > 
> > > Tax his pay,
> > > 
> > > He works for peanuts
> > > 
> > > Anyway!
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his cow,
> > > 
> > > Tax his goat,
> > > 
> > > Tax his pants,
> > > 
> > > Tax his coat.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his ties,
> > > 
> > > Tax his shirt,
> > > 
> > > Tax his work,
> > > 
> > > Tax his dirt.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his tobacco,
> > > 
> > > Tax his drink,
> > > 
> > > Tax him if he
> > > 
> > > Tries to think..
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his cigars,
> > > 
> > > Tax his beers,
> > > 
> > > If he cries
> > > 
> > > Tax his tears.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax his car,
> > > 
> > > Tax his gas,
> > > 
> > > Find other ways
> > > 
> > > To tax his ass.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Tax all he has
> > > 
> > > Then let him know
> > > 
> > > That you won't be done
> > > 
> > > Till he has no dough.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > When he screams and hollers,
> > > 
> > > Then tax him some more,
> > > 
> > > Tax him till
> > > 
> > > He's good and sore..
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Then tax his coffin,
> > > 
> > > Tax his grave,
> > > 
> > > Tax the sod in
> > > 
> > > Which he's laid.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Put these words
> > > 
> > > Upon his tomb,
> > > 
> > > 'Taxes drove me to my doom...'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > When he's gone,
> > > 
> > > Do not relax,
> > > 
> > > Its time to apply
> > > 
> > > The inheritance tax.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Accounts Receivable Tax
> > > 
> > > Building Permit Tax
> > > 
> > > CDL license Tax
> > > 
> > > Cigarette Tax
> > > 
> > > Corporate Income Tax
> > > 
> > > Dog License Tax
> > > 
> > > Excise Taxes
> > > 
> > > Federal Income Tax
> > > 
> > > Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)
> > > 
> > > Fishing License Tax
> > > 
> > > Food License Tax
> > > 
> > > Fuel Permit Tax
> > > 
> > > Gasoline At x (44.75 cents per gallon)
> > > 
> > > Gross Receipts Tax
> > > 
> > > Hunting License Tax
> > > 
> > > Inheritance Tax
> > > 
> > > Inventory Tax
> > > 
> > > IRS Interest Charges IRS Penalties (tax on
> top of tax)
> > > 
> > > Liquor Tax
> > > 
> > > Luxury Taxes
> > > 
> > > Marriage License Tax
> > > 
> > > Medicare Tax
> > > 
> > > Personal Property Tax
> > > 
> > > Property Tax
> > > 
> > > Real Estate Tax
> > > 
> > > Service Charge Tax
> > > 
> > > Social Security Tax
> > > 
> > > Road Usage Tax
> > > 
> > > Sales Tax
> > > 
> > > Recreational Vehicle Tax
> > > 
> > > School Tax
> > > 
> > > State Income Tax
> > > 
> > > State Unemployment Tax (SUTA)
> > > 
> > > Telephone Federal Excise Tax
> > > 
> > > Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee
> Tax
> > > 
> > > Telephone Federal,
> > > 
> > > State and Local Surcharge Taxes
> > > 
> > > Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax
> > > 
> > > Telephone Recurring and Non-recurring
> Charges Tax
> > > 
> > > Telephone State and Local Tax
> > > 
> > > Telephone Usage Charge Tax
> > > 
> > > Utility Taxes
> > > 
> > > Vehicle License Registration Tax
> > > 
> > > Vehicle Sales Tax
> > > 
> > > Watercraft Registration Tax
> > > 
> > > Well Permit Tax
> > > 
> > > Workers Compensation Tax
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Not one of these taxes existed 100 years
> ago, and our nation was the
> > > most
> > > prosperous in the world. We had
> absolutely no national debt, had the
> > > 
> > > largest middle class in the world, and Mom
> stayed home to raise the
> > > kids.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > What in the hell happened?
> > > 
> > > Can you spell 'politicians?'
> > > 
> > > And I still have to 'press 1' for
> English!?!?!?!?
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I hope this goes around THE USA at least
> 100 times!!!!!
> > > 
> > > YOU can help it get there!!!!
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > GO AHEAD - - - BE AN AMERICAN!!!!!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

isn't it the truth......


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Truer words have never been "spoken"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Frankawitz said:


> Tax Poem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes::yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Watch out, I think that you are going to get taxed for posting that.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

gov.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dam things seem so much simpler here in nz after reading that, I thought we had our fair share of taxes but thats just crazy, They did try and bring in a fart tax for cows and methane release but the farmers put a match to that idea :yes: True.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Gee, your list is nothing, It's half as long as Canada's, plus you guys have no value added tax, which is a tax on a tax.

In Ontario, the HST is 13%, it's a tax on top of any GOOD or SERVICE, so just on your labour, if it was $1,000, you bill the home owner $1,130.

Guess how many Home owners want you to bite the bullet on the HST, most of them always say ,cash,cash,cash,cash.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Frank was abducted for that post.


----------

